# 1994 hewes Fiberglass hull repair help



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

So here the deal I've been working on my boat while I wait for the new outboard. While I was measuring for new bunks and roller I noticed some gouges and possible holes. I currently have bottom paint on it from the previous owner so I wet sanded parts of it off to get a better view and this is what I'm working with. Ideally eventually I'd like to do white on the bottom because the black is just ugly. So what I'm wondering what is the best way to fix this and end up with a white bottom boat. I know it will never be good as new because gelcoat is king. I think I'm just a gluten for punishment because this voat is wearing my ass out. I've done fiberglass work before but what I'm unfamiliar with is the correct materials and approach. Someone help me I'm so frustrated at this point I've had the boat so long now and seems like every turn there is a fix that needs to happen. 


What would you guys do. I'm not oppose to doing the repairs and painting it myself with a roller. I have seen some guys do it and it looks pretty dang good. Maybe white bottom paint idk...ugh


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

Also thinking maybe do the repair and just touching it up with black for now...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Grind that area clean, then lay up with new glass and sand to contour. 
that likely occurred from dragging over a trailer crossmember repeatedly.

if it was me, I would take the time now while it is de rigged and waiting for an outboard to sand that bottom paint off.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

BrownDog said:


> Grind that area clean, then lay up with new glass and sand to contour.
> that likely occurred from dragging over a trailer crossmember repeatedly.
> 
> if it was me, I would take the time now while it is de rigged and waiting for an outboard to sand that bottom paint off.


I totally agree. I see it as a now or never type deal. I emailed the dealer apparently they sub out fiberglass and paint work. I emailed them and I'm half tempted to just have them do it....pending the quote I'm currently waiting on. I have hit the hump with this boat and just want to be able to use it. Im losing the MOJO for it and it's starting to get to me. I'm over projects and just ready to use it......took me two+ years to get mine and my wife scootercycles built and going on 4+ with the boat when will it end lol


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

Above mentioned suggestions are good. Make sure to use epoxy resin or west system for the best bond. Polyester resin will crack and pop off.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

So apparently it's 10,000 dollars to remove bottom paint and repaint/repair. I'm not sure what I'm going to do at this point. I almost regret buying the boat at this point, especially with another 16ft poping up for sale on here. Between the motor wait and the bottom paint I'm almost ready to give up..


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Redlig said:


> So apparently it's 10,000 dollars to remove bottom paint and repaint/repair. I'm not sure what I'm going to do at this point. I almost regret buying the boat at this point, especially with another 16ft poping up for sale on here. Between the motor wait and the bottom paint I'm almost ready to give up..


If you are willing to do the work yourself it is not expensive just time consuming. Dont give up lappys are cool hulls!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

That's not a huge job. $10,000 is absurd. You can knock that out in no time.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm staying positive but the horror stories I have heard about the bottom paint causing health issues scares me. I am looking into quotes on getting it blasted by an actual blasting company. I have hear about people putting on a bottom paint that is more permanent. I'm looking into it. The seafoam part is paint. What I would ideally like to do is sand/remove/smooth(whatever I need to do) then do smooth paint job or whatever coating I need. Problem is the seafoam is paint so I probably have to do some form of paint for it to look good. I think...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I painted a similar boat for $400 ish including all consumables and good 2 part paint. Roll and tip worked fine. 
you got this. Wear good PPE and bust the sander out.


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

BrownDog said:


> I painted a similar boat for $400 ish including all consumables and good 2 part paint. Roll and tip worked fine.
> you got this. Wear good PPE and bust the sander out.


What product did you use?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Redlig said:


> What product did you use?


Epifanes


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

I'll check it out. I emailed a couple soda blasting guys and got a couple quotes nothing final yet however way closer to what I was thinking. I may have it blasted then paint it myself. Till then time to break put the sand paper and just go for it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

trekker said:


> That's not a huge job. $10,000 is absurd. You can knock that out in no time.


Depends on what the quote was for! If only to repair that area and touch up the black then yes. If to remove all bottom paint and repaint with awlgrip or similar then spot on as it is a big job and the bottom paint it technically toxic waste!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> Depends on what the quote was for! If only to repair that area and touch up the black then yes. If to remove all bottom paint and repaint with awlgrip or similar then spot on as it is a big job and the bottom paint it technically toxic waste!


Damn. I'd never imagined it would be that much.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

trekker said:


> Damn. I'd never imagined it would be that much.


Figure the hrs that goes into stripping all the old bottom paint, properly repairing the glass, high build, block sand, sealer, block sand, top coat. Then add in a shop’s over head and all consumables. Again, $10k to just patch and paint the keel is pricey but for the entire hull… Again, again😉 assuming he’s not just having the bottom paint freshened up “that’d be a whole other scenario also”


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Sounds like you should just sell it to me for 5K and get out from under it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Mako 181 said:


> Sounds like you should just sell it to me for 5K and get out from under it.


Smooth🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Just to satisfy my curiosity....Say that you spend $8-$10G on repair and refinish the hull. Does the value of the boat reflect that afterwards? Or is it simply a cost of maintaining a skiff....an extraordinary cost, but a part of skiff ownership.
Obviously the skiff will be worth more once refinished, but how much?


----------



## Redlig (Feb 27, 2017)

fishnpreacher said:


> Just to satisfy my curiosity....Say that you spend $8-$10G on repair and refinish the hull. Does the value of the boat reflect that afterwards? Or is it simply a cost of maintaining a skiff....an extraordinary cost, but a part of skiff ownership.
> Obviously the skiff will be worth more once refinished, but how much?


You read my mind. Personally I have had to come to terms with the fact this boat "isn't worth it". I have decided it's worth it to me within reason... I've kinda figured out once it's "bottom painted" it's painted. With that said and after lords knows how much research I have come to conclusion to just let it ride. By that I mean repair the glass prep it and repaint it. To repair the gelcoat is ridiculous I can buy another bonefisher hull for that. They are old but I wouldn't call them rare by any means. I love the boat I like the higher freeboard compared to the later model ones. So my goal is to repair the glass prep it and paint it. Possibly having it blasted professionally though well see how the quotes turn out worst case I'm sanding it by hand. Just gotta make sure I choose the correct paint. That's been the struggle is finding the right one for my application and one that I can "roll/tip". I guess that would be a hard bottom paint if its mostly trailered? Kinda got the mind set at this point that I need to just do it or I never will. It's not a show piece it's a boat lol

I'm a welder not a painter so bear with me guys...Hopefully it gets done before my motor arrives haha


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I try to plant this idea in everyone working on these hulls head before I break down and do it myself:

A stripped down bonefisher with a tiller 70 would be a sweet ride!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

No doubt that it would be a sweet ride! I've not done very much marine work, hulls, motors, etc. I was somewhat of a shadetree mechanic, but all the newer technology and age has stopped that. I know from working on vehicles that you reach a point of "It's not worth the extra cost" of repairing or replacing, and sell for what you can get and walk away. Given sentimental values or "It's worth it to me", I was just wondering where that point is. I have a '90 Carolina Skiff with a 40hp Mariner, not a high $$ boat in anybody's book, and it never will be. I've probably put about as much back into the outfit as I paid for it when I got it. Its interesting to wonder where that "point of no return" is.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Redlig said:


> So apparently it's 10,000 dollars to remove bottom paint and repaint/repair. I'm not sure what I'm going to do at this point. I almost regret buying the boat at this point, especially with another 16ft poping up for sale on here. Between the motor wait and the bottom paint I'm almost ready to give up..


$10k is because bottom paint is usually toxic. This is the hard part. The rest is easy.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

And news flash to those that doubt the toxicity of the chemicals and materials myself and others are saying are bad… I am having an FN brain tumor removed on September 1st! Take care of yourself or pay the piper, at the end of the day we all pay one way or another!


----------



## Foxtrot Juliet Bravo (11 mo ago)

Fill it full of epoxy ,add a keel guard and enjoy it ….. its a boat !


----------



## Foxtrot Juliet Bravo (11 mo ago)

What the hell. Why are year old posts popping up like they are fresh ^^^. Whoever running this site needs to step up. Id go to the hull truth if i wanted year old info. Pitiful


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Foxtrot Juliet Bravo said:


> What the hell. Why are year old posts popping up like they are fresh ^^^. Whoever running this site needs to step up. Id go to the hull truth if i wanted year old info. Pitiful


Because you are scrolling to the bottom and reading the Recommended for you posts.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Jack it up on the trailer so you can get a sander in and fix what you can get to, call the guys down at Tiki Water Sports in Key Largo they can help you out with material suggestions?


----------

